# Airwire Instals



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone know who does Airwire instals?
I usualy do mine but I realy don't want to mess with my K-36....Id rather have this one done.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Bubba


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Bubba,

I don't have any personal experience with John's services, but hear and read good things in this regard. FWIW over the years I have purchased many items with good results from ESMW.

http://www.rctrains.com/WeatherLocomotiveRepairServices.htm

Michael


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba,

I DO have personal experience with Jonathan at EMW and he is great! He has done both of my Airwire/Phoenix installs. My friend Russ Rutalj (a member on this forum) has had three installs by Jonathan. Fair prices and always done right.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reponses..had bacompouter crash abit back and lost most of my train info......his inf also.

Thanks

Bubba


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy that's pretty good Bubba turns 60 and he's done working on his trains!
What's wrong old man can't see them anymore?


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

For what it's worth,
I also will say that Jonathan at EMW is the best. Have delt with him many time, always honest and fair.
Rick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll echo the same, quality installs, understands the equipment, stands behind his work.

greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Kidman's do it, I think.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Well Jerry, this engine I just want it done PERFECT and I dont want to see the insides, and or whipy wires, this is the engine I have been lusting after for quite sometime....

I did find out today that it works with the LGB MTS system...and it has pulsed smoke!
Both are a boon!

I run MTS battery power,so all I need to do is find out where to backfeed power to the inerant tender board...then I am all set!

This will give me time to decide if a full insall is what I really want.......

Bubba


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Madstang said:


> Well Jerry, this engine I just want it done PERFECT and I dont want to see the insides, and or whipy wires, this is the engine I have been lusting after for quite sometime....
> 
> I did find out today that it works with the LGB MTS system...and it has pulsed smoke!
> Both are a boon!
> ...


 
Bubba,

THIS locomotive IS an Accucraft K36, correct? If that be the case, I would definitely go with Jonathan at EMW. He did the lighting and battery install for me earlier this year on a brass Accucraft long caboose. Flawless and clean hook-up, including charging port. I bought a Berlyn Goose #6 from his personal collection a couple of yrears ago. The install he did on that small "loco" was beautiful. He has done a lot of brass and stainless locomotives and some nice custom installs, including speakers placed in the smokebox so you hear the chuff from the stack, not the tender. This is the kind of work he does.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Gary Armitstead said:


> Bubba,
> 
> THIS locomotive IS an Accucraft K36, correct? If that be the case, I would definitely go with Jonathan at EMW. He did the lighting and battery install for me earlier this year on a brass Accucraft long caboose. Flawless and clean hook-up, including charging port. I bought a Berlyn Goose #6 from his personal collection a couple of yrears ago. The install he did on that small "loco" was beautiful. He has done a lot of brass and stainless locomotives and some nice custom installs, including speakers placed in the smokebox so you hear the chuff from the stack, not the tender. This is the kind of work he does.


 
No it is a KISS, not Accucraft. I have an Accucraft K-36, and I did the installl it was pretty easy....this KISS is not like the Accucraft in the sense that it has 1 wire + from all wires into the boards, Accucraft has BOTH + and -.

Thanks
Bubba


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Madstang said:


> No it is a KISS, not Accucraft. I have an Accucraft K-36, and I did the installl it was pretty easy....this KISS is not like the Accucraft in the sense that it has 1 wire + from all wires into the boards, Accucraft has BOTH + and -.
> 
> Thanks
> Bubba


I would STILL use Jonathan.


----------

